# Suggestions for alternative to Omega Constellation



## teeboller

All,
I was wondering if anyone has a suggestion for alternatives to Omega Constellation with the stars (see below).
I like the white and the black dial version. I also eyed the rolex with flowers (cant remember the name).

Anyway... any alternative more affordable than this?
There is a similar Edox Les Bemonts... but couldnt find anything else from mid-range swiss brands.

Many thanks


----------



## Watchbreath

Bedat and Michele.


----------



## teeboller

Watchbreath said:


> Bedat and Michele.


Bedat is out of price range. Michele has a couple of models I like (red ginko for example). But it is swiss movemwnt not swiss made (call me snob).

Dont take it the wrong way, thanks for tje input.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## KCZ

A little more info would help. Are you specifically looking for a Swiss-made watch with stars or flowers on the face? Auto or quartz? Size? Band or bracelet? Price range?

Hamilton Jazzmaster Open Heart Lady. 








Concord Saratoga.








More variations here. Women's Saratoga | Concord US

Tissot Fabulous Garden. I own the rectangular model and it always elicits compliments. The etching on the bracelet is very nice. Jomashop - Search
















Baume et Mercier Linea Night. Pricier but one of the few with a star theme, other than a true moonphase. http://www.jomashop.com/baume-mercier-watch-m0a10119.html








Tudor Clair de Rose. Beautiful watch and not outrageously expensive if you can find one.


----------



## mrv

I was thinking about Concord too - they are great but not as expensive as Omega.


----------



## teeboller

KCZ said:


> A little more info would help. Are you specifically looking for a Swiss-made watch with stars or flowers on the face? Auto or quartz? Size? Band or bracelet? Price range?
> 
> Hamilton Jazzmaster Open Heart Lady.
> View attachment 11408658
> 
> 
> Concord Saratoga.
> View attachment 11408634
> 
> 
> More variations here. Women's Saratoga | Concord US
> 
> Tissot Fabulous Garden. I own the rectangular model and it always elicits compliments. The etching on the bracelet is very nice. Jomashop - Search
> 
> View attachment 11408730
> 
> View attachment 11408746
> 
> 
> Baume et Mercier Linea Night. Pricier but one of the few with a star theme, other than a true moonphase. http://www.jomashop.com/baume-mercier-watch-m0a10119.html
> View attachment 11408794
> 
> 
> Tudor Clair de Rose. Beautiful watch and not outrageously expensive if you can find one.
> 
> View attachment 11408850


Good inputs.
Quartz or auto.
Not square.
Bracelet.
No open heart.
Arabic or no numeral.
If quartz , no second hand.
Swiss preferably.
No tissot.
No diver. Or diver like.

Maybe german.

Flowers or stars ok.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## teeboller

KCZ said:


> A little more info would help. Are you specifically looking for a Swiss-made watch with stars or flowers on the face? Auto or quartz? Size? Band or bracelet? Price range?
> 
> Hamilton Jazzmaster Open Heart Lady.
> View attachment 11408658
> 
> 
> Concord Saratoga.
> View attachment 11408634
> 
> 
> More variations here. Women's Saratoga | Concord US
> 
> Tissot Fabulous Garden. I own the rectangular model and it always elicits compliments. The etching on the bracelet is very nice. Jomashop - Search
> 
> View attachment 11408730
> 
> View attachment 11408746
> 
> 
> Baume et Mercier Linea Night. Pricier but one of the few with a star theme, other than a true moonphase. http://www.jomashop.com/baume-mercier-watch-m0a10119.html
> View attachment 11408794
> 
> 
> Tudor Clair de Rose. Beautiful watch and not outrageously expensive if you can find one.
> 
> View attachment 11408850


I found a nice bedat in jomashop... prices in us way cheaper than eu. And yep.... based in eu.
Checking uk sites too. Pound down...

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## teeboller

KCZ said:


> A little more info would help. Are you specifically looking for a Swiss-made watch with stars or flowers on the face? Auto or quartz? Size? Band or bracelet? Price range?
> 
> Hamilton Jazzmaster Open Heart Lady.
> View attachment 11408658
> 
> 
> Concord Saratoga.
> View attachment 11408634
> 
> 
> More variations here. Women's Saratoga | Concord US
> 
> Tissot Fabulous Garden. I own the rectangular model and it always elicits compliments. The etching on the bracelet is very nice. Jomashop - Search
> 
> View attachment 11408730
> 
> View attachment 11408746
> 
> 
> Baume et Mercier Linea Night. Pricier but one of the few with a star theme, other than a true moonphase. http://www.jomashop.com/baume-mercier-watch-m0a10119.html
> View attachment 11408794
> 
> 
> Tudor Clair de Rose. Beautiful watch and not outrageously expensive if you can find one.
> 
> View attachment 11408850


A comment on open heart: always liked them very much till I got one myself. Got me really nervous - really. Seeing the fast movement there caused me anxiaty. No open hearts ever since.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## teeboller

Watchbreath said:


> Bedat and Michele.


That michele may be a winner.









Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchbreath

Used to sell them, nice watch for the price.


teeboller said:


> That michele may be a winner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## teeboller

Watchbreath said:


> Used to sell them, nice watch for the price.


Which is square. So maybe I run into trouble.

Thanks for the input watchbreath!

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## teeboller

Just for info. Omega deville butterfly is the winner.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cliffio

Love that Tudor!


----------



## curtycurry

The red michelle is really nice and simple, also love the blue starry night and flower ones


----------



## Donp34

I will second the earlier mention of the Baume Mercier line of women watches. Many choices in the Linea, clifton, and promesse line that offer a unique entry into luxury swiss watches.


----------

